# holding of shares



## raluca_ene14

To sell its holding of shares


----------



## anto33

raluca_ene14 said:


> To sell its holding of shares


_
Pentru a vinde pachetul de acţiuni pe care îl deţine. _
Care este contextul, te rog?


----------



## raluca_ene14

Contextul este acesta:"provided however that GHL shall not be required to sell its holding of shares pursuant to this Regulation"


----------



## raluca_ene14

provided that GHLM Digi Forum shall not be required


----------



## raluca_ene14

Eu mă gândeam să traduc „pentru a vinde deţinerea de acţiuni” dar nu suna bine. De aceea vă mulţumesc frumos pentru răspunsul dvs: „pachetul de acţiuni”. O zi minunată!


----------

